# Testing help



## Danzo2000 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi i installed a secondary db 2 way to run a boiler and immersion heater i know i have to issue an eic but what do i actually test?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Ummmmmmm.....what?
Just stabbing in the dark here, but try turning it on and see if something boils.
The "secondary db 2 way" needs some clarification.
Try this:
http://www.iec.ch/about/


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

you should know what to test and how to test it
proving all your cores are not compromised and free of shorts.
is one of them 

to post a question on these forums you need to be as thorough as you can including pics of what you are doing.
its hard to diagnose a problem when you are not there to see it yourself.
The same as with the uk forums here
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/
a licensed spark in the uk will know all this including all the proper forms and permits needed for their country.

we don't mind answering questions but you must consider the fact ,If you are working on electrical circuits and services you are playing with a dangerous thing that can hurt or possibly kill you.
its one of the reasons we train extensively and prefer not to encourage diy working on electricity, rather we encourage people to take the proper route to being a spark and that means a proper college education and apprenticeship.


----------



## Liverpoolcompliance (Mar 11, 2018)

You need to test gas and water bonds 0.05ohms max allowed resistance R2 test method 
Then test main Ze at origin and then test your new circuits. If they are installed in room containing bath or shower it needs to be part p registered with local council then issue a electrical installations certificate for your work and fix any C1 or C2 faults you may come across on the existing installation


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

You should know exactly what to test. It is also detailed on the EIC.


----------

